# صيام يونان



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان الإصحاح رقم 1 *

*وصار قول الرب الى يونان بن أمتّاي قائلا *
*قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة وناد عليها لانه قد صعد شرّهم امامي *
*فقام يونان ليهرب الى ترشيش من وجه الرب فنزل الى يافا ووجد سفينة ذاهبة الى ترشيش فدفع اجرتها ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم الى *
*فارسل الرب ريحا شديدة الى البحر فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر. *
*فخاف الملاحون وصرخوا كل واحد الى الهه وطرحوا الامتعة التي في السفينة الى البحر ليخفّفوا عنهم.واما يونان فكان قد نزل الى جوف السفينة *
*فجاء اليه رئيس النوتية وقال له ما لك نائما.قم اصرخ الى الهك عسى ان يفتكر الاله فينا فلا نهلك. *
*وقال بعضهم لبعض هلم نلقي قرعا لنعرف بسبب من هذه البلية.فالقوا قرعا فوقعت القرعة على يونان *
*فقالوا له اخبرنا بسبب من هذه المصيبة علينا.ما هو عملك ومن اين اتيت.ما هي ارضك ومن اي شعب انت. *
*فقال لهم انا عبراني وانا خائف من الرب اله السماء الذي صنع البحر والبر. *
*فخاف الرجال خوفا عظيما وقالوا له لماذا فعلت هذا.فان الرجال عرفوا انه هارب من وجه الرب لانه اخبرهم. *
*فقالوا له ماذا نصنع بك ليسكن البحر عنا.لان البحر كان يزداد اضطرابا. *
*فقال لهم خذوني واطرحوني في البحر فيسكن البحر عنكم لانني عالم انه بسببي هذا النوء العظيم عليكم *
*ولكن الرجال جذفوا ليرجّعوا السفينة الى البر فلم يستطيعوا لان البحر كان يزداد اضطرابا عليهم. *
*فصرخوا الى الرب وقالوا آه يا رب لا نهلك من اجل نفس هذا الرجل ولا تجعل علينا دما بريئا لانك يا رب فعلت *
*ثم اخذوا يونان وطرحوه في البحر فوقف البحر عن هيجانه. *
*فخاف الرجال من الرب خوفا عظيما وذبحوا ذبيحة للرب ونذروا نذورا. واما الرب فاعدّ حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان.فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال *


----------



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*اتمنى ان نقرا سفر يونان لأن صيام يونان يبدأ غدا *

*و ان نصوم ونحرص على حضور القداسات *

*و ان نصلى ان يحفظ الله المسيحيين و يكون معهم  أمين*


----------



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان الإصحاح رقم 2 *
* فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت *
*وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني .‎ صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي. *
* لانك طرحتني في العمق في قلب البحار.فاحاط بي نهر.جازت فوقي جميع تيّاراتك ولججك. *
*فقلت قد طردت من امام عينيك.ولكنني اعود انظر الى هيكل قدسك. *
*قد اكتنفتني مياه الى النفس.احاط بي غمر.التفّ عشب البحر براسي. *
* نزلت الى اسافل الجبال.مغاليق الارض عليّ الى الابد.ثم اصعدت من الوهدة حياتي ايها الرب الهي. *
* حين اعيت فيّ نفسي ذكرت الرب فجاءت اليك صلاتي الى هيكل قدسك. *
* الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبة يتركون نعمتهم. *
* اما انا فبصوت الحمد اذبح لك واوفي بما نذرته.للرب الخلاص *
* وأمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان الى البر *


----------



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان الإصحاح رقم 3 *
*ثم صار قول الرب الى يونان ثانية قائلا *
* قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة وناد لها المناداة التي انا مكلّمك بها *
* فقام يونان وذهب الى نينوى بحسب قول الرب.اما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة للّه مسيرة ثلاثة ايام. *
* فابتدأ يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد ونادى وقال بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى *
* فآمن اهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحا من كبيرهم الى صغيرهم. *
*وبلغ الأمر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه وتغطى بمسح وجلس على الرماد *
* ونودي وقيل في نينوى عن امر الملك وعظمائه قائلا لا تذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئا.لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء. *
*وليتغط بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا الى الله بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في ايديهم. *
* لعل الله يعود ويندم ويرجع عن حمو غضبه فلا نهلك*
* فلما رأى الله اعمالهم انهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلم ان يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه *


----------



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان الإصحاح رقم 4 *
*فغمّ ذلك يونان غمّا شديدا فاغتاظ *
*وصلى الى الرب وقال آه يا رب أليس هذا كلامي اذ كنت بعد في ارضي.لذلك بادرت الى الهرب الى ترشيش لاني علمت انك *
*فالآن يا رب خذ نفسي مني لان موتي خير من حياتي. *
*فقال الرب هل اغتظت بالصواب *
*وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة وصنع لنفسه هناك مظلّة وجلس تحتها في الظل حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة. *
*فاعدّ الرب الاله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على راسه لكي يخلّصه من غمّه.ففرح يونان من اجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما *
*ثم اعدّ الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر في الغد فضربت اليقطينة فيبست. *
*وحدث عند طلوع الشمس ان الله اعدّ ريحا شرقية حارّة فضربت الشمس على راس يونان فذبل فطلب لنفسه الموت وقال موتي خير من *
*فقال الله ليونان هل اغتظت بالصواب من اجل اليقطينة.فقال اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت. *
*فقال الرب انت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربّيتها التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت.*
*أفلا اشفق انا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها اكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم *


----------



## artamisss (13 فبراير 2006)

*صوم نينوى*

*
صوم يونان
تصوم كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية يوم الاثنين 13/2/2006 صوم يونان ومدته ثلاثة أيام،
 وهو يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين.
 وطقس صوم يونان مثل طقس الصوم الكبير، كما إن قراءات كل منهما يجمعها كتاب واحد هو قطمارس الصوم الكبير.
 وفي صوم يونان ننقطع عن الطعام إلى غروب الشمس، ولا يُؤْكل السمك، في كل من صوم يونان والصوم الكبير وصوم الأربعاء والجمعة.
 وتنتهي فترة الانقطاع بالقداس الإلهي حيث يتناول المؤمنين من الأسرار المقدسة. 
كما يُقام في معظم الكنائس أكثر من قداس في اليوم الواحد نظراً لكثرة عدد المصلين، واسم الصوم الصحيح وليس كما هو متدوال بيننا  هو صوم اهل نينوى وليس صوم يونان فاهل نينوى هم الذين صاموا تكفيرا عن خطاياهم
وقصة يونان قصة حقيقية، كما أن شخصية يونان أيضاً شخصية حقيقية، 
وهي ترمز إلى موت الرب وقيامته. وقد قال السيد المسيح:
"كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ" (مت12: 40)
وكل عام وأنتم بخير ​*


----------



## +Dream+ (13 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *


*و علي فكرة صوم يونان السنة دي الانقطاعي هو يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء فقط .. لان الاربعاء هو عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل ....... فالاربعاء صوم لكنه مش انقطاعي والصلاة فيه فرايحي ......
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ezzzak (13 فبراير 2006)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا دريم 

ويارب اقدر اصوم اليومين كاملين


----------



## +Dream+ (13 فبراير 2006)

*كل سنه و انت طيب يا ايزاك و ربنا يكون معاك و يقويك*


----------



## artamisss (13 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى جدا على المعلومه الجميله دى  ربنا يباركك يا دريم


----------



## blackguitar (15 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى على المعلومات دى يا ارتاميس ويا دريم عن صوم يونان*


----------



## blackguitar (15 فبراير 2006)

*كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير وطيب اوى اوى*


----------

